# Im painting hardwood floors



## VEKO (Oct 22, 2012)

Im planning on painting my hardwood floors in my room. The floor is pretty old, about 40 years or so, and the surface is not so glossy anymore. In some parts it is kind of sanded off a little, in other parts its a little glossy still but at the same a little rough. Well, like i said: old hardwood floors. Im still planning on sanding it a little ith that small hand power sander, and applying a coat of primer. My question is: do I use just any primer, or is it highly recommended to use a special type? Maybe I dont need to coat it with a primer at all? For the finish Im most likely going to use that Benjamin Moore latex enamel that says "Floor and Patio" on a can. Or Home Depopt also got something like that, 40 bucks a gallon. Which one do u reccomend?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Personally I would not paint them, I would refinish them. If you are not wanting that look then put carpet over them. 

I just looked over your previous posts and it does not seem that you are a professional in the paint trade. This is a pro site so a site like www.diychatroom.com would probably be a better fit. There are lots of knowledgeable pros that frequent the site.


----------



## SeattleHomeServices (Sep 20, 2012)

Do you understand how rare and beautiful hardwood floors are? Why would you PAINT over them? Just install carpet like any reasonable person or refinish them.

Here's what I think: YOU CAN'T AFFORD TO DO THE RIGHT THING and so you're hoping a gallon of Killz and some behr interior satin will solve your problem. Well guess what? They'll look like $#@%.

Maybe apartment renting is more your speed.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

lol I forgot to close it.


----------

